# [Resolved] Debug Assertion Failed!



## smoke77 (Dec 12, 2002)

Here is the warning that pops up...any help at fixing this would be greatly appreciated...

Debug Assertion Failed!

Program:C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE

File:dbgdel.cpp
Line:47

Expression:_BLOCK_TYPE_IS_VALID(phead->nBlockUse)

For info on how your program can cause an assertion failure,see the visual C++ documentation on asserts.

Press retry to debug the application.
I clicked retry and it says illegal operation and shut down the whole window...
PLEASE HELP ME!!!


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi smoke77

Go to tools\internet options\advanced - 

tick....disable script debugging

untick.....display a notification about every script error

steam


----------



## smoke77 (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi.
I tried what you suggested and i atill get the same thing.

smoke77


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Does this happen when you are using internet explorer or another program - if so which


----------



## smoke77 (Dec 12, 2002)

It happens when i use internet explorer and i tried using netscape and it does the same thing???


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

This is your problem :-

scroll down to the heading :- Run-time error "Debug Assertion Failed!"

http://www.aai.com/AAI/IUE/IUEfaq.html

http://oss.software.ibm.com/icu/archives/icu/icu.0008/msg00221.html

I'll try and get you an answer of what to do in plain english

steam


----------



## smoke77 (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks i finally got it fixed.Much appreciated!!!


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Please tell us how you fixed it ?


----------



## smoke77 (Dec 12, 2002)

I went to housecall antivirus and found that i had 3 viruses.
I manually removed them by there directions,and now no more error message.So it was one of the viruses that caused the error.
Here is a list of what viruses they found.Maybe you can tell me which one it was that caused the error??They also suggested that i update to internet explorer 6.0.

troj_sua.a
troj_snart.a
worm klez.h


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi smoke77 


I've no idea which one it was - tony klein or rollin' rog might know - check back and see if they have anything to say

Thanks for coming back and letting us know  

If you don't have an anti-virus program or are not happy with it AVG from grisoft is a good free one

steam


----------



## smoke77 (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi,
Yeah i actually do need an anti virus program thanks for the info i will go and download it right now.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Have you got the URL ?

http://www.grisoft.com/html/us_downl.htm?session=68ff2461aab8cb0952182d9577ecc7e2


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

No telling which one caused it, but viruses ad and spyware are always suspect with unusual errors like that. Good show on sorting it out!


----------

